# Cloth wipes



## DarlingMe

Talk to me about cloth wipes. I have read various ideas, what works for you? I am thinking squares of flannel receiving blankets I have cut up and dampened with a spray bottle filled with some solution... What solution do u use if any?


----------



## Thumper

After meaning to make some myself for AGES I finally admitted that I wasn't going to and got some cheeky wipes when they were on offer. Best thing I ever did! I love them. A LOT! :D I use the camomile/lavendar oil mix but I also use a drop of tea tree too. I am considering using camomile tea though with a drop of tea tree. It's been great on his teething sore bum too.


----------



## mistyscott

I use nature babies wipes (double sided terry and fleece) and just dunk them in a bowl of water we keep by the change table. Seems to keep him clean so far!


----------



## Rachel_C

If you're making your own, make sure to sew the edges of any fabrics that will fray. 

I tried a spray bottle for a while but it takes ages to get the wipes wet enough with it so I stopped bothering. You can keep the wipe dry and just spray LO's bum instead, that works, or use a sports bottle and squirt it onto the wipe with that. Or some people pre-soak the wipes and either leave them in a box of the solution or squeeze them out ready to use. Whatever you do, make sure they don't go musty, they usually do after a couple of days so don't do too many at once.

Personally, I have tried pretty much every way and have eventually settled on just running the wipes under warm water as I need them - it's fresh, it's natural, it's warm! And very easy. When out, we tend to use Jackson Reece disposable wipes instead but if not I would still just take dry wipes and run them under the tap before changing LO, or use a bottle of plain water if there are no toilets.


----------



## Shabutie

We use flannels brought from the supermarket and use a spray bottle with our own solution that we make up. We just spray A's bum with the solution and wipe.


----------



## cheese lover

I made my own wipes that are flannel on one side and velour terry on the other. I like the terry on the back because it makes them a nice thickness but I rarely use that side for wiping. 
My wipe solution is some olive oil, a little cloth diaper safe detergent (currently Drops detergent), tea tree oil and lavendar or some other nice smelling oil. I use a spray bottle to spray on LO's bum and wipe it off with the wipe. I was spraying the wipes but it took forever to get them wet enough and I was wasting a bunch of wipe solution so I had to make it up more frequently.


----------



## Blah11

I use cheeky wipes and their solution too :) I put a few drops of the oil in water in a tub then soak in the wipes :shrug: I duno if I could be bothered with spray bottles.


----------



## fluffpuffin

I use cheeky wipes too. So easy. I love them.


----------



## Eala

Another Cheeky Wipes fan here. I've actually just pre-ordered the new boxes they're bringing out in February :blush: My old ones are pretty tatty by now, and I love the idea of a single clip. The wipes themselves are still going strong, and I make up my own solution. I was sent a code for 50% off the new tubs, so decided to treat myself (or Midgelet, depending on how you look at it :rofl:)


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Am getting the Cheeky Wipes but they seem to out of stock everywhere I've looked...


----------



## Rachel_C

cheese lover said:


> My wipe solution is some olive oil, a little cloth diaper safe detergent (currently Drops detergent), tea tree oil and lavendar or some other nice smelling oil.

Dropps as in laundry detergent? Why would you use that on LO? Or is there a different kind?


----------



## cheese lover

I think its a baby version. It was sold to me as cloth diaper safe. I don't actually use it for diapers anymore (I use Ecosprout) so I've been using a little of it in the solution to help the oils go in solution with the water.

ETA: https://store.dropps.com/p-12-dropps-baby.aspx They're dye, scent, enzyme free.


----------



## Rachel_C

But it's detergent for clothes not skin? Isn't there a difference? I just assumed there would be.


----------



## cheese lover

I hadn't really thought about it honestly. :dohh: It doesn't seem to be causing a problem with her skin at any rate. I've been using it for a few weeks now.


----------



## DarlingMe

I dont think they sell cheeky wipes in the US! Maybe I can find some ebay cheapies or something. Thanks ladies!


----------



## SammieGrace

I am in the US asnd I have tried a variety of cloth wipes and also just use cheap wash cloths from babies r us for wipes. My favorite ones are the swaddlebees wipes, and I also like the thirsties fab wipes. Both types are available on amazon. the swaddlebees have a cotton Sherpa side that is great for wiping up poo messes, and the velour side is great for finishing touches. I use baby bum drops that you mix with hot water to make solution, and keep premoistened wipes in a warmer on the changing table.


----------



## Hanskiz

I got some ebay cheapie microfibre ones (£9 for 40). I put them in a sandwich box with water and cheeky wipes oil in. Hey presto!!


----------



## Snuffy

Thumper said:


> *After meaning to make some myself for AGES I finally admitted that I wasn't going to and got some cheeky wipes when they were on offer. *Best thing I ever did! I love them. A LOT! :D I use the camomile/lavendar oil mix but I also use a drop of tea tree too. I am considering using camomile tea though with a drop of tea tree. It's been great on his teething sore bum too.

This for me too :haha:

I haven't used them yet (obviously lol) but I'm not sure whether I'll be buying the oil once it runs out, I think I might just try making my own solutions.


----------



## Eala

I found it was cheaper to buy separate oils than get the mix from Cheeky Wipes once the initial bottle ran out. Also meant I could customise it a bit more :)


----------

